# Ram Cat Broadheads



## TyT (Aug 17, 2010)

What can all of yall tell me about these ? 
I looked at them today and saw a video of the product killing some hogs and deer and it lloks really really good. The archery guy at the store showed me the video showed me his arrow with it on it and it looks amzing. He said it is the best on the market right now!

So I figured before I go buy them I would get yalls opinions on them and etc.

Thanks

Ty


----------



## secondseason (Aug 17, 2010)

Satchmo and I are on the Pro Staff.  We killed 12 deer, 4 hogs and a coyote with them last season and they are without a doubt the best product that we have ever seen.  Satchmo has more experience than I do in bow hunting but he says that to him they are the absolute broadhead he has ever used.  

I believe that if they were advertised more heavily like the other "big name" broadheads that retailers wouldn't be able to keep them on the shelf.

The truth in advertising is that they actually do fly like field tips.  Try them you won't be sorry.


----------



## TyT (Aug 17, 2010)

Cool thanks bud!
do you think they will have a rep or anything there like demonstration on them at the buck a rama this weekend?


----------



## Todd E (Aug 17, 2010)

I received a 3pk of 100gr today. Can't say anything, yet. I am going on ss's advice from the past on here and the advertising. They do look wicked. Maybe in a month I can tell ya' more.


----------



## secondseason (Aug 17, 2010)

TyT said:


> Cool thanks bud!
> do you think they will have a rep or anything there like demonstration on them at the buck a rama this weekend?



Not that I'm aware of unless some of the dealers do something.  The ballistic gel test that Satchmo(my husband) & and the other ramcat guys did at the ATA show is shown on video at www.smokebroadheads.com


If you search Ramcat in the Bowhunting forum you will find other responses from other folks.


----------



## secondseason (Aug 17, 2010)

Todd E said:


> I received a 3pk of 100gr today. Can't say anything, yet. I am going on ss's advice from the past on here and the advertising. They do look wicked. Maybe in a month I can tell ya' more.



You'll be well pleased I'm sure.


----------



## RangerJ (Aug 27, 2010)

Never heard a negative response about these heads. Bought some for me!!!


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 28, 2010)

I've not shot a deer with them yet but I have killed a few targets with them
 I keep reading all the stories about how they fly like field points, nothing to tune, there the cats behind, (etc) So before we started to sell them in our  store,  I wanted to test them out. 
 I ordered a pack and screwed them on. I stepped out of the shop and it was about 46yds to the target I sent a field pointed arrow down range and marked a spot, grabbed a ramcat pointed arrow and sent it down range and almost ruined an arrow, I sent the last two down range at different aiming spots and they were dead on.
 Now take this for what you will, call me a liar, or say I'am full of it, but I took a rage and screwed it on and hit 3 inches low, to back it up I shot 3 more rage's and had the same results. Do they fly like field points???? with out a doubt, do you have to worry about an oring or them opening up in flight ??? not at all. Will I be hunting with them this year??? heck ya, and I hope to post some field results


----------



## nwgahunter (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, I am a complete believer after this weekend. I shot a doe quartering to me at about 5 yards. I hit her at the base of the neck and it came out on the other side just above the elbow knuckle. It went through like butter and the blood trail was awesome. 

Really not much different than any muzzies I've shot in the past but I just really like the ramcat design and any worries I had about the blades not having back support have been answered. One of the blades curled on the end but I'm not sure if it was from being driven 6 inches into the ground or from the leg bone. 

Here is a pic of the recovered arrow.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Sep 27, 2010)

Glad to hear that your having a great start to your season.  I have them on all my hunting arrows.  If anyone has any questions about them please feel free to pm me!


----------



## BThunder (Dec 21, 2010)

Careful with all the hype on these broadheads. My experience is that upon full draw if they are not insert tuned they will hit the shelf on your bow at full draw. I also had to buy a new quiver to fit the heads in it. The blades stick out pretty far on these. Also, the tips are super brittle. I had 2 tips bend draggin them on the inside of the quiver removing my arrows.  Sometimes, less to worry about is better IMO. try them first.


----------



## nwgahunter (Dec 21, 2010)

I do have an issue pulling them out of my quiver but I just make sure the blades are tight. I sent one through a shoulder and a leg and about 6 to 8 inches in the ground. Two of the blades bent a little bit on the end and that was it. They draw fine into my shelf but I have to turn them just right. 

I'll deal with the small issues but good points


----------

